# Hutchinson MN ice conditions?



## T0MCHANDLER (Mar 5, 2009)

Wondering if anyone around Hutch can give me a report on Ice conditions and how open the accesses are. I have a sleeper I was thinking of pulling up there since I have had so much trouble getting on and off with all of the snow in SW MN. thinking Hutch since I have inlaws I could park the house at durring the week and not pull it back and forth


----------

